# Pekiti Tirsia - Doce Methodos



## Mono (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi everyone!
Just started some threads on a differnt forum, discussing the Doce-Methodos of the Pekiti Tirsia Kali System...
Abecedario: http://fmatalk.com/showthread.php?t=560
Quatro Cantos: http://fmatalk.com/showthread.php?t=561
Payong: http://fmatalk.com/showthread.php?t=562
Dakop y Punyo: http://fmatalk.com/showthread.php?t=563
Tirsia Corto: http://fmatalk.com/showthread.php?t=564
Tirsia Largo: http://fmatalk.com/showthread.php?t=565
Panastas/Sunkete: http://fmatalk.com/showthread.php?t=566
Orassan: http://fmatalk.com/showthread.php?t=567
Florette/Echekete: http://fmatalk.com/showthread.php?t=568
Pekiti-Disarma: http://fmatalk.com/showthread.php?t=569
Pekiti-Pekiti: http://fmatalk.com/showthread.php?t=570
Seguidas: http://fmatalk.com/showthread.php?t=571

I am looking forward to your posts! 
Yours,
Mono


----------

